
Posiship – positive relationships – tracing API as a service - mckean
https://devpost.com/software/posiship-positive-relationships
======
mckean
The goal of this is to spark discussion about everyone creating their own app
at the moment. I want to explore the idea of existing applications enabling
such a feature (opt in of course).

------
AibrahimRiyadh
Thanks Dude!

~~~
mckean
The project started out a bit more ambitious (creating yet another tracing
app), I guess it was good that from the 20 people who wanted to contribute
only 2 were left actually doing work, so we had to make it as simple as
possible. I hope others will create SDK's so other devs can easily integrate
it into their apps.

